# 3x3x5 Edge-breaker



## Dragon23 (Oct 22, 2020)

As the name suggests, this is a 3x3x5 whose edges break up 
for a more interesting solve.

video:


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Dragon23 said:


> As the name suggests, this is a 3x3x5 whose edges break up
> for a more interesting solve.
> 
> video:
> ...


amazing!
i kinda like how the tops look like crosses lol.


----------

